# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کتاب زیست کنکور به روش تک رقمی

## mamadsaleh

سلام
من تازه عضو شدم

کسی کتاب کنکور به روش تک رقمی زیست شناسی(لیموترش) رو داره؟

کجا میشه پیداش کرد؟خیلی دنبالش گشتم میگن کتاب خوبیه یه قسمت از تستاشم دیدم عالیه

لطفااگه کسی میدونه بگه ممنون

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام
> من تازه عضو شدم
> 
> کسی کتاب کنکور به روش تک رقمی زیست شناسی(لیموترش) رو داره؟
> 
> کجا میشه پیداش کرد؟خیلی دنبالش گشتم میگن کتاب خوبیه یه قسمت از تستاشم دیدم عالیه
> 
> لطفااگه کسی میدونه بگه ممنون


اخی تازه عضو شدی 
این روش تبلیغا دیگه قدیمی شده

----------


## mojtabamessi

> اخی تازه عضو شدی 
> این روش تبلیغا دیگه قدیمی شده



بزار زورشو بزنه

----------


## amirmadandar

> سلام
> من تازه عضو شدم
> 
> کسی کتاب کنکور به روش تک رقمی زیست شناسی(لیموترش) رو داره؟
> 
> کجا میشه پیداش کرد؟خیلی دنبالش گشتم میگن کتاب خوبیه یه قسمت از تستاشم دیدم عالیه
> 
> لطفااگه کسی میدونه بگه ممنون



اینجا فروشگا نیست

----------


## nalisa

واااااااااا :Yahoo (110): 


چکارش دارید اخه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بدبخت ی سوال کرد تا حالا استفاده نکردین سکوت کنین ن اینکه ب بدبخت تهمت بزنین_

----------


## mrmm1376

> _بدبخت ی سوال کرد تا حالا استفاده نکردین سکوت کنین ن اینکه ب بدبخت تهمت بزنین_


اخه میدونی مشکلش اینه که کتابه هنوز  چاپ نشده .

----------


## gharibeh

کتاب خوبیه ولی بهترین نیست از نظر اموزش یه سری نکات خوب داره و یه سری نکات رو هم نداره، ولی از نظر تست جالب نیست، سوالای سختی میده، کلا میپیچونه، از حالت استاندارد کنکور  خارج میکنه، و باعث میشه دانش اموز خوب از پس تستها برنیاد و به نوعی باعث ناامیدی میشه، مولف نظرش به این بوده که تستای سخت و چالشی بده تا دانش اموز سر جلسه کنکور غافلگیر نشه، دیگه باقیش به نظر خودت بستگی داره که بخوای از همچین کتابی استفاده کنی یا نه، البته بگم من فقط یه سری مباحث رو خوندم و بر اساس اونا نظر دادم

----------


## Mii Lad

> سلام
> من تازه عضو شدم
> 
> کسی کتاب کنکور به روش تک رقمی زیست شناسی(لیموترش) رو داره؟
> 
> کجا میشه پیداش کرد؟خیلی دنبالش گشتم میگن کتاب خوبیه یه قسمت از تستاشم دیدم عالیه
> 
> لطفااگه کسی میدونه بگه ممنون


سلام میتونید از بانک کتاب پایتخت تهیه کنید . کتاب خوبیه ولی  کتابای بهتر از اینم هست تو بازار .

----------


## mrmm1376

> سلام میتونید از بانک کتاب پایتخت تهیه کنید . کتاب خوبیه ولی  کتابای بهتر از اینم هست تو بازار .


دوست عزیز ایشون گفتن انتشارات لیموترش نه کلک معلم .

----------


## mrmm1376

دوستان عزیز این لینک سایت ناشر 
لیموترش | آزمون آنلاین زیست و شیمی
اگه برید داخلش میبینید که هنوز چاپ نشده و فقط چندتا جزوه رو مولف منتشر کرده که بیشتر جنبه اموزشی داره و خیلی شبیه فاگوزیسته اگه دوست دارین میتونین برین فاگوزیست بخرین ولی بازم میگم مهمترین منبع برای زیست کتاب درسی با زدن تست زیاد هست .
موفق باشید.

----------


## mamadsaleh

خیلی ممنون از دوستانی که جواب درست دادن
در جواب بعضی دوستان که میگن برا تبلیغ میگم خب اخه عزیز من این کتابو من نمی خوام چاپ کنم که ازش تبلیغ کنم یا مال پدرم هم نیست.
نمیدونستم هم هنوز چاپ نشده 
تو سایت کانون یه چند تا سوال ازش دیدم دیدم کتاب خوبیه 

مگه گناه کردم که تازه عضو شدم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mamadsaleh

> دوستان عزیز این لینک سایت ناشر 
> لیموترش | آزمون آنلاین زیست و شیمی
> اگه برید داخلش میبینید که هنوز چاپ نشده و فقط چندتا جزوه رو مولف منتشر کرده که بیشتر جنبه اموزشی داره و خیلی شبیه فاگوزیسته اگه دوست دارین میتونین برین فاگوزیست بخرین ولی بازم میگم مهمترین منبع برای زیست کتاب درسی با زدن تست زیاد هست .
> موفق باشید.


ممنون دوست عزیز 
سایتش تا چند وقت پیش درحال بروز رسانی بود الان درست شده
کتاب کنکور به روش تک رقمی کتاب تستیه

----------


## mas348

من پارسال خریدمش ولی اشتباهات توش بسیار زیاده و از نظر صفحه ارایی هم مشکل اساسی داره
مثلا برا من فصل 4 دوپار چاپ شده بود
و برای طرح سوال سخت بعضی جاها چرت و پرتم گفته

----------


## mrmm1376

> ممنون دوست عزیز 
> سایتش تا چند وقت پیش درحال بروز رسانی بود الان درست شده
> کتاب کنکور به روش تک رقمی کتاب تستیه


اگه واسه تست میخواید میتونید از نشر الگو یا iq برای سطح بالا و واسه سطح پایین تر از گاج یا تانک تخته سیاه استفاده کنی بهتره از کتابایی که جواب پس دادن استفاده کنی تا کتاب هایی که به سختی گیر میان .

----------


## DR,Sadra

> دوستان عزیز این لینک سایت ناشر 
> لیموترش | آزمون آنلاین زیست و شیمی
> اگه برید داخلش میبینید که هنوز چاپ نشده و فقط چندتا جزوه رو مولف منتشر کرده که بیشتر جنبه اموزشی داره و خیلی شبیه فاگوزیسته اگه دوست دارین میتونین برین فاگوزیست بخرین ولی بازم میگم مهمترین منبع برای زیست کتاب درسی با زدن تست زیاد هست .
> موفق باشید.



این کتاب پارسال چاپ شده و من دارمش...جلد اول زیست و ازمایشگاه 2 این کتاب چیزی حدود 400 تا 500 صفحست ...هم حجمش ب شدت زیاده و هم تستاش به شدت سخته که با این وجود کاملا منصرف شدم از خوندنش

----------


## mrmm1376

> این کتاب پارسال چاپ شده و من دارمش...جلد اول زیست و ازمایشگاه 2 این کتاب چیزی حدود 400 تا 500 صفحست ...هم حجمش ب شدت زیاده و هم تستاش به شدت سخته که با این وجود کاملا منصرف شدم از خوندنش


پس چه جور سایتشون واسه فروش نزاشتن ؟

----------


## DR,Sadra

> پس چه جور سایتشون واسه فروش نزاشتن ؟



اینشو دیگه در جریان نیستم اما پارسال اگر اشتباه نکنم اذر ماه بود که یه سری شماره واسه تماس جهت خرید کتاب روی سایت زیستکده قرار دادن که یه تعداد فروش محدود داشتن و به عهده ی هیچ کتابفروشی ای نذاشته بودن و خودشون به صورت مستقیم واسه اونایی ک تقاضا داده بودن میفرستادن

----------

